# Do all hedgehogs anoint? - UPDATE: she did it!!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello there,

I've had Col. Mustard since July, and now she is about 15 months old (not too sure because she was adopted.)

My question is, do all hedgehogs anoint? Col. Mustard never did it. When she finds something that smells interesting, she will lick, bite it and play tug of war, but that's it.

Are there hedgehogs that just don't ever anoint? Is it normal? I'm wondering if she has some olfactory problem. 

Thanks!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Do all hedgehogs anoint?*

I don't know for sure, but I just wanted to say that Pepper doesn't do it often. I've had him for about nine months now and only see him do it maybe... three times? He also stops whenever he notices I'm looking and gives me a dirty look, so perhaps she has but doesn't want to be watched so does it in secret? Just my two cents.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Do all hedgehogs anoint?*

We've had Herc 4 months & I've never seen him anoint


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Do all hedgehogs anoint?*

Moose annoints with just about everything he comes into contact with lol
Hiccup has yet to do it, and in the short time he has been with me he has come into contact with some pretty stinky things... So I don't think he's an active annointer. 
:lol: Moose has bent himself up so strangely while annointing he's actually toppled over on himself.


----------



## Herbie_the_Hedgy (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Do all hedgehogs anoint?*

I've had Herbie for a month. I took him in to work, and one of the guys offered him a treat. He gobbled it up and then started anointing. I was worried at the time because I was new to being a Hedgy owner, and took the rest of the treat away. After researching it when I got home and seeing that its normal, I found it all really interesting.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Do all hedgehogs anoint?*

Ralph doesn't anoint that often. The things he has anointed over have usually been smells on my partners hands...he'd been eating an orange and then picked Ralph upwho just went wild and started licking and anointing...Ralph won't eat orange though. The funniest one was where my partner ate a cookie then picked Ralph up, well Ralph just about lost it with excitement....so we put a couple of cookie crumbs down and Ralph just went crazy anointing. He didn't eat any of the crumbs, just foamed at the mouth and did his happy dance while trying to lick the back of his own head :lol: bless him...sooo funny to see him do it.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It just happened!! She anointed with a used towel! :lol: :lol: 

It was so funny!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol:   Yay! It's one thing to see another hedgie do it, but completely different to see it for yourself from your own precious hedgie! I think it's a very bonding experience, personally. Congrats on your first foamy Mustard! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol:   Yay! It's one thing to see another hedgie do it, but completely different to see it for yourself from your own precious hedgie! I think it's a very bonding experience, personally. Congrats on your first foamy Mustard! :lol:


It was so awesome, I wish I had a video but the room was a little too dark.

Before I felt that something was "incomplete" in my hedgehog life, now it all makes sense! :lol: :lol:


----------

